
Ball of Gas Has Energy of Hundreds of Billions of Suns - bootload
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/19/science/ball-of-gas-has-energy-of-hundreds-of-billions-of-suns.html
======
shad0wc0dex
So the artist's impression of the supernova from 10,000 light years away is
almost equivalent to the looks of our Sun from Earth. So do you think that
this would heat the planet the same amount as our Sun heats the Earth?

